# Another Set of twins!



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My older goat, Amber, had a set of twins last night! She had a boy and a girl! They are doing great! They are both strong and nursing on their momma! 
Here are some pictures on my blog:
Pam's Pride: Another set of TWINS!! Amber's Goatie Babies!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> My older goat, Amber, had a set of twins last night! She had a boy and a girl! They are doing great! They are both strong and nursing on their momma!
> Here are some pictures on my blog:
> Pam's Pride: Another set of TWINS!! Amber's Goatie Babies!


Give the mother my best wishes on her new set of kids!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are so cute ... I love the pictures!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Amber. They are absolutley adorable!!
Take care,
Moose


----------

